# Breeding age for leopard geckos



## Bat-es (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm looking to start breeding my leopard geckos.

At the moment I have two females, both 12-14 years old. Are they too old to breed or can they bonk away with the best of 'em?

Thanks.


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

I would think they are a little too old yes.
It would probably be best to start off with a young pair so there is less chance of any problems arising.


----------



## Bat-es (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks Catherine, I will leave them to grow old graciously then.

Out of interest is there a maximum age they can breed up to?


----------



## Kimmy173 (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm not too sure they're too old. As long as they're healthy and you think they're able to cope with the physical stress then I don't see why not, I mean as a comparison human's are most fertile between 13-45 and yet you see those parents who are 80+ who are having babies, to us it may be morally improper, but there's no reason to stop them, just like leos. 

If you want to breed them and they're happy and healthy and running around with the rest of us then I don't see a problem.


----------



## MariaW (Apr 20, 2008)

I have a group of 1 male and 3 females all over 16 years old who breed every year without fail and the females continue to produce healthy and viable eggs. As long as your females are all fit and healthy I don't see why they shouldn't be bred.
MariaW


----------



## Bat-es (Jun 7, 2008)

Yeah they both seem very healthy, nice fat tails and very active.

I will be on the lookout for a male then, woohoo! :2thumb:

Thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

rather than buy a male, and another viv setup etc dont you know someone near with a male yo ca use to stud them, just for the first time, might save you a lot of work longterm


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

I'd say go for it


----------

